# Your Top 3 violin concertos



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Only 1 concerto per composer
Mine at the moment are:
- Jean Sibelius - The Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
- Felix Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
- Ludwig van Beethoven's - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Tchaikovsky
Brahms
Elgar


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

1. Dvorak
2. Sibelius
3. Brahms


It seems these three are always the best!

Honorable mentions:

- Mendelssohn
- Khachaturian
- Mozart (1,2,3)
- Vivaldi (so many)
- Haydn (C major)
- Glazunov
- Tchaikovsky
- Elgar


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Elgar/I.Oistrakh
Gubajdulina 1
Petterson 2/Haendel


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Beethoven - Sibelius
Mendelssohn

In the non-Romantic but emotional category: Berg
Purely Pleasure: Bartók #2


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Bruch #1
Saint-Saens #3
Korngold 

I don't know why, but for some reason I like my violin concertos intensely romantic.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Schumann
Sibelius
Berg

Hon. Mentions:

Mendelssohn
Beethoven
Elgar
Schoenberg


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

the 5 B's for me please. 

Beethoven
Brahms
Berg
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bartok (1 & 2)
Barber


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

1. Brahms/ Tchaikovsky (tie)
3. Mendelssohn

Beethoven, Sibelius close behind


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I forgot Berg! How could this happen?


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Vasks
Schoenberg
Sibelius

Not sure, though, if these are my actually favourite ones, since I feel that I cherrish those of Brahms, Berg, Schumann and Barber just as much.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mendelssohn
Brahms
Berg


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Bartok no. 2
Berg
Tchaikovsky


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Elgar (B minor)
Bruch 1 (G minor)
Tchaikovsky (D major)


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Violin Concerto No.1 (1916) by Karol Szymanowski

Richard Rodney Bennett's 1975 Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
+
the 1996 Concerto for Violin and Orchestra by Arne Nordheim


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Ligeti
*
Ummmmmmmm.........


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

There are so many I love but if I have to narrow it to three then I have to say:

Nielsen
Sibelius
Mendelssohn

Kevin


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

One from each, each a masterpiece: in some quarters, these are THE three Violin Concerti:
Beethoven
Stravinsky
Berg


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

I think that the Stravinsky is a hidden gem that is often overshadowed by his ballets and symphonies. It definitely doesn't get the support it deserves.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Mendelssohn
Sibelius
Beethoven
____________

Tchaikovsky
Mozart


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Mendelssohn
> Sibelius
> Beethoven
> ____________
> ...


CONSERVATIVE random text


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> CONSERVATIVE random text


What??? 0_o What's wrong with my choice. *Sniff*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> What??? 0_o What's wrong with my choice. *Sniff*


They are too popular.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> They are too popular.


OK, well:

Vivaldi
Bach
de Beriot


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> OK, well:
> 
> *Vivaldi
> Bach*
> de Beriot


A bit too much baroque. Even it out a little. And which Vivaldi and Bach concerti specifically?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A bit too much baroque. Even it out a little. And which Vivaldi and Bach concerti specifically?


Spring of course! And does the Bach two violin concerto count your majesty?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Spring of course! And does the Bach two violin concerto count your majesty?


CONSERVATIVE  random text


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bruch 1
Elgar
Brahms


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> CONSERVATIVE  random text


 Well, Bruch then, just to get rid of one of the Baroque composers.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

Berg
Beethoven
Schoenberg. 

But I'm also very very fond of Bartok's second, Bach's double, Elgar, Brahms, and Barber.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Gubaidulina: In tempus praesens
Schnittke: Violin Concerto 4
Bartok: Violin Concerto 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Gubaidulina: In tempus praesens
> Schnittke: Violin Concerto 4
> Bartok: Violin Concerto 2


Excellent choices, Sir. :tiphat:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

My ultra conservative favorites:

1) Bach Double
2) Mendelssohn
3) Vivaldi - Four Seasons

Honorable mentions: 
Bartok 1 + 2
Brahms
Ravel Tzigane


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I know mine are way different here. Mainly because I'm not much of a Romantic Era fan. Way too long. I do like Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto and some of the 20th Century (Prokofiev and Shostakovich) ones. But Italian Baroque Violin Concertos are my favorite. Short and sweet. 
Vivaldi
Schnittke
Tartini


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A bit too much baroque. Even it out a little. And which Vivaldi and Bach concerti specifically?


There can never be too much baroque.  Haven't heard Schnittke's Violin Concerto but I'm sure I would like it similar to Shostakovich and Prokofiev.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Decided to listen to Schnittke's Violin Concerto no. 4 on youtube. All I can say is wow! I put him ahead of Mozart just like that. So yeah a strange mix of Italian Baroque and 20th Century Russian composers are my picks.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

The Conservative are the real cool people ... Deal with it 

Also De Beriot Violin concertos are better than most of modern ones.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> The Conservative are the real cool people ... Deal with it
> 
> Also De Beriot Violin concertos are better than most of modern ones.


Are you lumping Schnittke with most modern ones? Schnittke is at another level imo.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

These days, Brahms, Barber and Bach Double with Tchaikovsky as runner up.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

1. Saint-Saens - Introduction et rondo capriccioso
2. Bartók 1
3. Sibelius


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> The Conservative are the real cool people ... Deal with it
> 
> Also *De Beriot* Violin concertos are better than most of modern ones.


Berio??????


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Berio??????


You heard it son!

Charles Auguste de Bériot

:tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> You heard it son!
> 
> Charles Auguste de Bériot
> 
> :tiphat:


So not Luciano then?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> So not Luciano then?


Who is Luciano? Pavarotti?!

lol I searched the Google and I found an experimental Italian!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

What those ignorants know? I've by de Beriot concerts 1,2,4,7,8 and 9.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> Who is Luciano? Pavarotti?!
> 
> lol I searched the Google and I found an experimental Italian!


Luciano Berio yes.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Sibelius
Beethoven
Brahms

I don't think those 3 will ever change. But I try to keep an open mind, so maybe they will!

Special mentions:
Bach's Double 
Vivaldi's L'Estro Armonico
Elgar
Shostakovich 1
Barber
St-Saens 3
Mendelssohn
Bruch 1

I know the Berg is highly rated, but I'm still having trouble coming to terms with it. I have the Menuhin and Gitlis recordings. Can't appreciate it yet.


Andreas said:


> Vasks


That one's amazing, isn't it?



Prodromides said:


> Violin Concerto No.1 (1916) by Karol Szymanowski


I think I prefer his 2nd one. I have the recording with Szeryng. It's very appealing! Just the right amount of dissonance for me.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Llyranor said:


> [...]
> I know the Berg is highly rated, but I'm still having trouble coming to terms with it. I have the Menuhin and Gitlis recordings. Can't appreciate it yet.


If you haven't tried this MOA: This work can be approached as if it has a 'program' (it doesn't, but there is a story, and a reference to Bach that may be considered significant). Google will find the data for you.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Mendelssohn
Dvorak
Tchaikovsky


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

It is painful to think that Schubert never got around to writing a violin concerto. I think he could have rivalled Beethoven's violin concerto the same way he rivalled Beethoven's Ninth with his Great C Major symphony. Though perhaps rivalled is not quite the right word. More like: provided an altogether different view on the matter. Schubert's late works for violin and piano are marvellous. I wonder if they've been orchestrated?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Andreas said:


> It is painful to think that Schubert never got around to writing a violin concerto. I think he could have rivalled Beethoven's violin concerto the same way he rivalled Beethoven's Ninth with his Great C Major symphony. Though perhaps rivalled is not quite the right word. More like: provided an altogether different view on the matter. Schubert's late works for violin and piano are marvellous. I wonder if they've been orchestrated?


They were rivals?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In real time as of today:

Beethoven

Brahms

Bartok 2


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Today:

Berg

Sibelius

Mendelssohn


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms, Barber, Mendelssohn


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

yesterday: Beethoven, Brahms, Sibelius

today: Beethoven, Brahms, Sibelius

tomorrow: Beethoven, Brahms, Sibelius (probably)


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Today's list:

Beethoven, Mozart #5, Brahms


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

1. Violin Concerto in D Major - Johannes Brahms (1878) 
2. Violin Concertos Nos. 1-4, "The Four Seasons" - Antonio Vivaldi (1723) 
3. Violin Concerto No. 2 in C-sharp Minor - Dmitri Shostakovich (1967)

painful to leave out Ludwig van


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bruch / Beethoven/ Brahms. 
( that's as in today)


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Tchaikovsky ( my ultimate favourite) Mendelssohn and Brahms.Difficult choice as most of them are lovely though


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

1. Brahms
2. Elgar
3= Mendelssohn & Beethoven


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

AfterHours said:


> 1. Violin Concerto in D Major - Johannes Brahms (1878)
> 2. Violin Concertos Nos. 1-4, "The Four Seasons" - Antonio Vivaldi (1723)
> 3. Violin Concerto No. 2 in C-sharp Minor - Dmitri Shostakovich (1967)
> 
> *painful to leave out Ludwig van *


Easy to fix. Simply *eliminate the FOUR VIVALDI VIOLIN CONCERTOS* and simply insert the Beethoven in their place.


----------



## Miggypiggy (Jul 10, 2015)

As of right now? I'd say Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Walton. I see plenty of love for Beethoven and Tchaikovsky in this thread, woohoo!


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Brahms
Bruch
Tchaikovsky

I must listen to Mozart's and Mendelssohn's some more...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Bartok 2
Prokofiev 2
Nielsen
...Vilde Frangs album with Britten and Korngold is pretty good 
actually only 3 tops is unrealistic...


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Easy to fix. Simply *eliminate the FOUR VIVALDI VIOLIN CONCERTOS* and simply insert the Beethoven in their place.


I submitted your request ... and it has been disapproved :lol:

(though I would say that, if those were split into 4 separate pieces, each individually would not out-rank Beethoven's. But, alas, it is one complete work. That's how Vivaldi rolled, just trying to confuse us.)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Beethoven
Sibelius
Barber


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Sibelius
Barber
Bartok


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

AfterHours said:


> I submitted your request ... and it has been disapproved :lol:
> 
> (though I would say that, if those were split into 4 separate pieces, each individually would not out-rank Beethoven's. But, alas, it is one complete work. That's how Vivaldi rolled, just trying to confuse us.)


Okay, but it still leaves a bad taste....or was it the rumcake I left out too long in the Florida heat?


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Okay, but it still leaves a bad taste....or was it the rumcake I left out too long in the Florida heat?


With or without your trusty rumcake, the thick Florida air should suffice: where one can taste the salty precipitation and, if you inhale a little too enthusiastically, the sweat off people's backs! I don't know if you've ever been to Oregon and experienced such fresh, breathable air, but I can tell you that it was quite a rude awakening for me to go to Florida some years ago!

(Though I did get used to it after a couple days, perhaps even more worrisome  )


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Vivaldi Four Seasons_Summer
Sibelius
Prokofiev 1


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

StDior said:


> Vivaldi Four Seasons_Summer
> Sibelius
> Prokofiev 1


Now that is a kind of strange choice.
Vivaldi against the rest.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Bártok - Violin Concerto no. 2
Shostakovich - Violin Concerto no. 1


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Now that is a kind of strange choice.
> Vivaldi against the rest.


I don't see anything strange about it at all! I challenge everyone to listen to the Four Seasons with fresh ears. Forget about your prior conceptions about the work. Don't listen to it as background music as we've all become accustomed to due to it being overplayed. Focus deeply while listening to it like you would for a Romantic violin concerto and hang on each violin stroke. If you do so, I think you'll find that it's much deeper and more emotional than it's given credit for. It's not just background music for grandma, but it can serve that purpose too. It's very versatile music in that regard and perhaps that should not be counted against it.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Shostakovich 
Prokofiev 1
Barber


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Tchaikovsky
Beethoven
Dvorak


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Bach: Concerto for three violins in D major 
Mendelssohn in E minor 
Prokofiev No. 1 in D major

I might change my mind anytime, though. Too many great concertos! Mozart, Shostakovich, Sibelius, Beethoven, Dvořák, Schumann and others come really close.
I was initially afraid of not being taken seriously anymore for saying Mendelssohn  But seriously, it is great, despite its popularity


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Absolutely it is, and I wouldn't even say "despite" that. The idea that popularity is necessarily an indicator of superficiality is and always was bunkum.


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Absolutely it is, and I wouldn't even say "despite" that. The idea that popularity is necessarily an indicator of superficiality is and always was bunkum.


Of course popularity is not necessarily a quality marker. I guess you were taking me _too_ seriously here...


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

Brahms
Sibelius
Mendelssohn


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Mendelssohn
Schoenberg
Berg


----------



## billinrio (Sep 10, 2017)

Sibelius
Mozart No.3
Prokofiev No.2


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Ferneyhough - Terrain
Bartok (2)
Carter


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

The one I'm listening to now, along with the one before the current one, and also the one which will follow next.


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Mendelssohn
Sibelius


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Beethoven
Sibelius
Tchaikovsky

great concerti [they also have great bassoon parts!!:lol:]

Brahms, Mendelssohn, Prokofieff #2 also great...I also love Shostakovich #1, Schoenberg and Berg...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't have a top three. But here's what I enjoy.

Ligeti
Schoenberg
Sibelius
Weill
Bruch
Bartok 2
Bacewicz 7
Shostakovich
Britten
Szymanowski 1
Berg


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I think 3 are very few. Mine are in alphabetical order (for now):

Alwyn

Bacewicz - It's either the 3 or the 4, I don't remember well now.

Bartók - 2

Brahms

Castelnuovo-Tedesco - 1

Janacek - _Pilgrimage of the soul_

Ligeti. *starthrower* reminded me of this one, I listened to it for the first time last year and it's a fascinating work with some bizarre sonorities, just the Ligeti's unmistakable stamp.

Respighi - _Concerto gregoriano_

Shostakovich - 1

Szymanowski - 1

Tubin - 1


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Very difficult to pick just three, but here's what I'm feeling at the moment:

Rozsa
Wm. Schuman
Martinu 2


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This week.......or maybe just today........

Korngold
Brahms
Bruch 2


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

1.Tschaikowsky 


2.Bruch (1st) 
3.Brahms und Mendelssohn.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

St. Saens 3
William Schuman
tie: Mozart 4/Brahms

Honorable mention
Sibelius
Berg


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

J.S. Bach - Concerto for Two Violins BWV 1043
Vivaldi - Four Seasons
Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 2


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Berg, Hindemith and Shostakovich no.1 (in no real order).

Bubbling under - William Schuman, Ligeti and, if allowed, Lalo's _Symphonie espagnole_.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2019)

*Prokofiev* - *'Violin Concerto No. 2, op. 63 in G minor'*






*Mendelssohn* - *"Violin Concerto in E Minor OP.64"* 






*Tchaikovsky* - *"Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D Major, op.35"*






*And as long as no one else is playing by the rules* allow me to add this (which technically is a symphonic intermezzo but it was written for solo violin and orchestra) -

*Massenet* - *Méditation (Thaïs)* - 






and this (which technically is a "pastoral romance for orchestra" - 

*Vaughan Williams* - *"The Lark Ascending"*


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Of course there can't be only three. These are all more or less equal "unmissable" violin concertos for me.

Bach - A minor and E major
Beethoven
Brahms
Sibelius
Berg
Stravinsky
Bartok 2
Ligeti

And after those I need to include

Elgar
Prokofiev 1 (and maybe 2)
Shostakovich 1 & 2
Walton

It is clear that I feel the 20th Century was the time when violin concertos really made their mark. There are a good few more that I like a lot but don't know well enough to include in a select list.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Beethoven no 1 by a long way, the greatest of all.

Mendelssohn second as it is a particular favourite of mine

Brahms third maybe.

But you could mention the Bruch, Tchaikovsky Sibelius, Elgar, Prokofiev, etc in the same breath,


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

1. Brahms
2. Beethoven
3. Sibelius


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

For now:

Respighi: Gregoriano
Barber
Atterberg
Bax
Prokofiev 2
Elgar
Bach BWV 1041


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Mendelssohn 
Barber
Shostakovich no 1

Hard to pick ten, picking three nearly impossible. But I never tire of these three.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

DavidA said:


> Beethoven no 1 by a long way, the greatest of all.
> 
> Mendelssohn second as it is a particular favourite of mine
> 
> ...


I had to read this post a couple of times my first reaction was Brahms Third Violin Concerto!
Note to self - don't read posts when tired......


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Prokofiev 1
Sibelius
Čajkovskij


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Goldmark
Bruch 1
Reznicek (Concerto, not Concertstuck)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Myaskovsky
Shostakovich 1
Weinberg

The Russians are coming!!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Tchaikovsky 
Sibelius
Paganini #1


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

1. Mendelssohn's (with Vengerov & Masur);
2. Tchaikovsky's (with Perlman & Ormandy);
3. Brahms's (don't have a favorite performance).


----------



## Brucknerphile (Sep 5, 2018)

Alban Berg
Samuel Barber
Sergei Prokofiev


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Brahms
Dvořák
Sibelius 
Tchaikovsky
Hovhaness No.2
Proko 1 & 2
(That's three, isn't it?

Somebody listed Respighi _Concerto Gregoriano_, a very nice work indeed.


----------



## Dima (Oct 3, 2016)

I like most of all violin concerto of:

Ferdinand Reis
Anton Rubinstein
Kchachaturian


----------

